# Blackhawk  Project



## stoney (Jul 15, 2018)

Gathered up a few parts over the last few weeks. Fitting going pretty good. Have to live with that rear fender for a little while. Have a few other parts coming.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 15, 2018)

that must be an interesting bike to ride with that steep head angle.


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 22, 2018)

It's looking good, Ray


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2018)

New pic with a good back fender (much better) on it thanks to @OhioJones and a seat thanks to @bricycle  Other parts coming. I gotta get some better lights up stairs.


----------



## stoney (Aug 25, 2018)

Blackhawk with some progress. I know many of you guys would not do this project piecing it but.........TAAAANK. I NEED A TAAAANK


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow, Ray
You have a bunch of nice shiny parts on that thing.  Be patient and that tank will find you.  Looks great!


----------



## stoney (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks John


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 6, 2018)

Does any one know the year?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Serial number would tell you that. These were made for a few years--'34-36 I think. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Sep 6, 2018)

Goldenrod said:


> Does any one know the year?




I don't have the serial number handy right now. When I bought the frame I was told here 1935.


----------



## stoney (Sep 6, 2018)

N135840 is the serial on mine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

stoney said:


> N135840 is the serial on mine.



Yep --1935


----------



## stoney (Sep 27, 2018)

Here are a couple of additions to the Blackhawk. Elgin script light and EA horn and original T 10's. Doing a little work on the tank. This is not a 100% exact project but as I want it. Pretty close is good.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 27, 2018)

Marvelous !


----------



## stoney (Oct 7, 2018)

Tank mounted. A little more tweaking to go.


----------

